# So, who here had a nerd-gasm with the announcement of Cyanogen Inc



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

This Guy!!! While a part of me is scared about how CM will handle the pressure of being a real company versus their commitment to open source, the fact is CM's record on this front has been impeccable so far. Since CM Inc will be run by Kondik, Koush, and the rest of the amazing team that's been doing so much for us so far, I'm fucking pumped. Like I may be even more excited about this than I am about the impending release of the new Nexus.

So, this is a rant thread, so we can all go nuts with our love of the great folks at CM. So rant away. yayyyayayayayayaya

For anyone who has no idea what I'm talking about: http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/18/cyanogen-mod-7m-benchmark/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not overly enthused (though only time will tell, but they're going in the business of making money so):



> I saw someone ask whether they would remain open source in the AMA, and they gave kind of a murky answer which involved saying that certain parts would become closed and proprietary - really not a good start to this whole thing in my book. The whole reason I switched to CM in the first place was to get away from crappy closed software that I had little control over.


----------

